# Self ceiling runflat tires two-part question



## FIREFIGHTER1022 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am curious to know any information about the self ceiling runflat tires as compared to just the regular runflat. I understand that a lot of people have different opinions about runflat tires

second part of my question is
purchasing insurance along with the purchase of the tires but from my personal experience through Geico my auto insurance carrier they have covered these kind of issues with blown tire / pump REM / etc. etc. etc.


----------

